# Why can't I shoot my new slingshot successfully?



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

I am a newbie. My first slingshot is the "Scout" by SimpleShot. I have become rather confident and accurate using the Scout, although I still have a long way to go. A few days ago, I received a new Chinese slingshot. As soon as I tried shooting it--using the same technique, OTT, etc, as my Scout, I got "fork hits" and wild shots galore. I noticed that the Chinese pouch is very much smaller than the one on the Scout. I shoot 3/8 steel ammo, which hardly fits into the Chinese pouch. Could that be the problem? Can a smaller pouch cause such dismal performance? I've gotten to the point at which I'm actually afraid to use the Chinese slingshot because I don't want to lose an eye or some teeth, if you know what I mean. I also have difficulty holding the new Chinese slingshot in the index finger/thumb support position. It's so confusing to me. I was gaining a lot of confidence when I only shot the Scout. Now I realize that I can't shoot the Chinese slingshot at all. Any suggestions as to why I can't go from one slingshot to the other successfully, i.e., with the same shooting results?


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Welcome to the Forum!

I assume this is a classic, ring-fork slingshot with looped tubes.

1. Inspect the bandset. Make sure the two bands have no tears, are the same length, have about equal pull, and are securely attached to the pouch.

2. Consider your technique. For Loop on Ring set-ups, you need to point the forks at the pouch as you begin the draw so the tubes center themselves in the rings. Once the tubes are positioned move the forks into your shooting position.

3. Consider turning the pouch 90 degrees, if you are not already. It is a mystery to me, but sometimes that stops fork-hits.

Regarding the pouch: I love those little pouches for 3/8 ammo. They force the shooter to hold the ammo, and not the pouch in front of the ammo. And that is how it should be done. You might try some of the release techniques on the Scout before using them on the Chinese shooter.

Good luck, and keep shooting!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I have never owned a slingshot like that so I know nothing about them. And I'm betting Kawkan's sound advice will see you right. All I can ad is that different slingshots and band set ups can throw you for a loop. Especially when your just starting out. Don't let it discourage you. As KawKan said, keep shooting. Don't give up and throw it in a drawer, keep working with it and you'll figure it out.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Now I get my chance to contribute. I am an experienced shooter, and I ordered one of the Chinese slingshots as I thought they look cool and would have many options on bands. 
Do not worry friend, you are not the only one to have your confidence shaken. So KawKan is correct. Try all of those first.
But what I did was irreversible. I cut the forks down. 
This did 2 things, it lowered the forks and widened the forks.
I shoot ttf (through the forks) so this really helped me. I did shoot otf (over the forks) a few times with Gypsy Bands. I did not hit the forks, but I prefer the way I learned and had practiced for decades.
I am going to post the pics (or try to).


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

If you haven't already, you could try switching the Chinese bandset to the scout and practicing with the new bandset on a familiar frame, see if it helps build confidence. You mentioned that it's tricky using your usual thumb support grip on the new Chinese frame. I'd need to see a picture of the whole frame to be sure, but from what little I see of it in the one picture, I suspect that it may be designed for pinch grip rather than thumb support, but like I said, I'd need to see the whole frame to be sure. Hope something in my ramble helps


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

. Here is what the entire Chinese slingshot looks like. It's also quite small for my hands.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Try using a different band set. May be an issue there.


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank all of you for the information, suggestions, and support. I'm lucky to have been able to join this group. I live in a fairly isolated place devoid of other slingshot shooters. I'll continue my quest to become a good shooter.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Keep a couple of easy to shoot slingshots around and hassle your friends when they come to visit until they start shooting with you. Actually all you have to do is shoot a few rounds and make a tin can lid go "ding" and they will soon want to give it a shot.

For about $15 plus free shipping you can order a Chinese HDPE Scout on eBay to keep around for your guests to shoot. Nice solid and accurate frame unlike some of the other junk from China.


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

Jolly, all my "friends" hate me. I'm safer with them not around, let alone armed with a slingshot. Thanks.


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

We on the forum can help that friends issue.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Check your alignment in a mirror. Without looking first, draw back (no ammo loaded) as if you were to shoot something. Then glance in a mirror to get a side-on view of yourself. Look and see that your bands are perfectly perpendicular to the forks. I do this whenever I get a new frame, especially if the gap is narrow. Because no two frames are held exactly alike, the grip changes can mess with your alignment and can cause a fork hit or otherwise mess with your accuracy.

Do this for multiple angles. From the side, from the front, etc.

Other suggestions are spot on; double check band length, attachments to fork and pouch, band tension, etc. Maybe try a new bandset in case you got a wonky one.


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

Love it, Hobbit. Feel like I'm back in uniform again!


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

3danman, I will try what you say. The only part about the mirror is that I might see my face. After all these years, it still takes a bit of getting used to. A mask, perhaps? Thanks.


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

The shooter in this YouTube video appears to have the same Chinese slingshot I have. Two differences I notice. 1) he has a larger pouch than the one that came with mine, and 2) his bands are yellow unlike mine which are red. Mattwalt may be one to something with the bands and pouch. So, too, Hobbit's suggestion with grip trouble for me is verified by the shooter who actually says that the frame was designed for "pinch" grip. At any rate, the chap in the video is hitting targets like crazy. I guess my problems may just be that, viz., MY problems, and not those of the Chinese frame. If I get the courage to have another try with this new frame, I may find out. For the time being, I'm too cowardly to chance a eye shot, head shot, or mouth shot!  Humility is fast becoming my signature via sling-shooting. After having said all this, there are some small differences in the look of the frame that may suggest that my from is not exactly the same. In terms of what is going on, that could make a difference. I wonder is mine is not a "knock off" of inherently inferior quality. I can't say. Mine has two large knobs that are twisted to hold the bands. His does not. Likewise, I think--gulp!--the sides we're holding facing the targets may be reversed.

I may be shooting mine backwards, so to speak. Yet to reverse my hold, the sights would be under the bands as they go forward. Geez, I'm more confused than ever.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

If you're trying to use those dumb "sights" you're probably putting the slingshot in the way of the ammo. For sights to work at all, your anchor/alignment/pouch grip/everything would have to be exactly the same as the dude who designed it. If all that doesn't line up and you put the sight on the target then anything could happen.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

From the photo's it looks correct. Ignore the sights and try a different band set. Basically remove those variables. Then start adding once they're confirmed as non issues.

Maybe that frame simply doesn't like you... Happens.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Jolly Roger said:


> Keep a couple of easy to shoot slingshots around and hassle your friends when they come to visit until they start shooting with you. Actually all you have to do is shoot a few rounds and make a tin can lid go "ding" and they will soon want to give it a shot.
> 
> For about $15 plus free shipping you can order a Chinese HDPE Scout on eBay to keep around for your guests to shoot. Nice solid and accurate frame unlike some of the other junk from China.


That's probably the biggest thing I can say the Scout Clone has going for it regardless of peoples stance on it being a knock off:

There is NOTHING else coming out of China, in that price range, of that quality.

Period.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I can send you a Big Iron or you can order a Pocket Predator Scorpion and your troubles will be over.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Jolly Roger said:


> I can send you a Big Iron or you can order a Pocket Predator Scorpion and your troubles will be over.


I can't attest to the ergos of the Scorpion or any other PP slingshot but I think it's best for OP to work out technique problems themselves, regardless of the frame. Some frames work better than others for different people, but I think frequent fork hits and the other problems they're having are indicative of a larger issue besides the frame.


----------



## Tzushanshen (Apr 16, 2018)

I've done much of the diagnostics today. I've come to the conclusion that shooting in the "pinched grip" hold is not my cup of tea. Earlier today I shot 30 rounds in the index finger/thumb hold at a 2" target at 15'. All shots were dead on target or very, very close to target. No fork or hand hits. I then tried the new slingshot with new bands and a larger pouch--using "pinch grip" for which I now know that frame was designed. I suffered 4 consecutive hand hits on the largest joint of the index finger. I know that I am not intended to shoot in the "pinched grip" hold. I only need one style that suits me, i.e., index finger/thumb frame hold. Part of my learning slingshot is to stay away from any frame that requires that it be held in the pinch grip fashion. That hold is not good for me. I'll stick with the finger/thumb hold. I also watched a video by Nathan Matthews at SimpleShot. He clearly demonstrated that the pinch grip can lead to hand and fork hits for some guys and types of frames. He was right. So,thank all of you for your advice and information. Best to you!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks Jolly Roger. I am getting one of those eBay slingshots.


----------



## steveewonders (Dec 30, 2017)

I found out that the issues of fork hits also foul release largely arise from pouch handling than the frame itself. That narrow chinese pouch perhaps suits 7-8mm steel with light tapered flats. This looks like a good frame, ive been seeing vids pple making precise long distance shots using this kinds of frame.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Granted that there are those who can easily shoot the narrow frame TTF. But there are frames that are more user friendly for the new shooter. For me, I found that I progressed more when I shot a frame that was not conducive to me getting fork hits or was forgiving of my errors. Constantly wondering it the next shot was going to be a fork hit or worse a hand hit did not lead to better shooting for me. I still had to learn to stop squeezing the pouch in front of the ammo and learn to get rid of the knuckle speed bump.

My brother shoots the Pocket Predator Tac Hammer that I gave him and he shoots it very well for a new shooter. Never has a fork or hand hit with it. But when I handed him a narrow fork TTF pinch grip frame and with the first shot he busted a knuckle with a steel ball he threw it down and said keep this piece of crap. Sure his form is not perfect but that little frame was totally unforgiving and it is these little narrow frames that will persuade some to stop shooting slingshots altogether after a few hand and fork hits. I'm just too bull headed and determined or I would have quit within the first few months of slingshot shooting. But instead, I searched for frame designs that were more user friendly. Now after a year, I can shoot those little pinch grip frames.

Another point that I might add is, I have not yet read a post that states someone was having issues with fork and hand hits using a Marksman or Barnett wrist rocket. Those things are made with the express purpose of eliminating the issues with hand and fork hits. They do to get one started and hooked on slingshots then when we buy some tiny little narrow fork shooter wonder why we keep hitting our hand instead of the intended target.

It was my personal experiences with fork and hand hits that caused me to come up with The Big Iron with the intention of it being a slingshot that I could provide new shooters with a frame that they could be comfortable shooting and would not be destroyed with an occasional fork hit. My recent discovery of the molded Scorpion showed me that there is a frame out there that meets that criteria as well. The fork gap is wide and the grip is designed so that it cannot be improperly held and the web of the hand is far enough out of the way to eliminate the fear factor.

Sure we each need to or must work out our own issues but there sure isn't anything wrong with sharing our experiences and preferences with each other and making it easier for the new shooter to adjust and learn from what we have gone through. One could continue shooting the little Chinese frame and continue with hand and fork hits until the pouch grip and release issues are resolved some ten thousand shots down the road....Or shoot something like the Scorpion or Tac Hammer with a more forgiving nature until one becomes proficient then it the desire to shoot the cheap little Chinese frame still persists it can be done with a bit more confidence.


----------

